# Good dog walks in Glasgow area or surrounding upto 1 hour drive???



## PetLover88 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello,

Would like a couple of good dog walking locations i.e parks etc in and around Glasgow area or upto an hours drive? Or any dog walking meetings people attend in Glasgow, just feel like a change of scenary and i think my 2 little ones will agree 

Thanks in advance posters


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Strathclyde park or chatelherault country park. I know me n the pup are going back to chatelherault park as the views are amazing.


----------



## PetLover88 (Jan 14, 2012)

Iv been to Strathcylde but havent been to the other you have mentioned, where abouts is the other one? I usually go to any foot paths etc near my area but fancy trying out a good countrypark for a change.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Its next to Hamilton. You should be able to Google it, and the postcode is on their website. I loved it! It has several different trails and tells you the distance. I def recommend it.


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Mugdock park......it has a ruined castle, visitors centre, loch and more different walks than you can shake a stick at. It was one of the first places that my now hubby took me to when we walked his familys first rough collie.


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

There's also Loch Ardinning [opposite side of the road to Mugdock country park]

Clachan of campsie and campsie glen.

Colzium also has great walks.


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

i know a few people that take their dogs to Mugdock Country Park.


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

too late someone got there first, lol


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Pollock park , mugdock park ,stratchclyde park but we tend to drive to Largs or Ardrossan to beach both about hours drive away


----------



## Eithne (Mar 23, 2011)

Drumpellier Country Park in Coatridge, some really good walks and it is beautiful up there on a spring / summer's night


----------



## PetLover88 (Jan 14, 2012)

All routes have been noted, iv been to mugdock park that is the only major country park iv been to with my 2 really nice area and also alot of other friendly dogs with good owners on the other side of the lead if anythn kicks off lol i think il try some out coatbridge way see how that goes. Thanks guys for the help


----------



## jacqlyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Try Scottish Dog Walking Group (Uddingston, Scotland) - Meetup


----------

